

Show HN: Juji – The Precog Agatha Live Online in Real Life - huahaiy
https://juji.io

======
agatha_knows
We just built Juji based on AI technologies. Like the “precog” Agatha live
online, Juji can “read” you by _automatically_ inferring your faction(s) and
strengths, and your likelihood to career success and a long-lasting marriage,
all from your own data (e.g., Facebook posts and tweets).

Do you believe a computer system like Juji can actually know you better than
you know yourself? Do you believe it knows your faction and the faction of
your friends but without asking you or your friends to go through the tests
that Tris did in Divergent?

Check it out yourself to see what Juji knows about you (Juji Me) and others
you want to (Juji People) at [https://juji.io](https://juji.io) !

Michelle (CEO of Juji)

~~~
agatha_knows
For the fun: check out the example portraits created by Juji, including lady
gaga, obama, and NCAA players on our Facebook page:
[https://www.facebook.com/juji.io](https://www.facebook.com/juji.io) You can
also check out fellow entrepreneurs or your favorite VCs if they have public
tweets.

For serious minds: check out the Science behind Juji
([https://juji.io/about#science](https://juji.io/about#science)) and the
validations
([https://juji.io/about#validations](https://juji.io/about#validations))

------
huahaiy
CTO here. Here are some more information, we did the project in Clojure, and
we are very happy with this choice :-). The other parts of our tech stack
include Kafka, Postgres and Aerospike, hosted on AWS. Please feel free to ask
questions or give suggestions. Thanks.

------
mswen
huahaiy, are you familiar with the work of William D. Wells - he created the
psychometric Lifestyle Survey run for many years by the ad agency DDB Needham?
I had the opportunity to study with Bill after he 'retired' to academia.

Anyway it was fun in looking through your site to see you referencing
psychometrics, the big 5 and NLP - it was like I was back in grad school.

~~~
huahaiy
That's cool. I am aware of the Lifestyle Survey. We are leveraging knowledge
on psychometrics, but we also try to go beyond. One problem with self-
reporting psychometric surveys or tests is that the takers know that they are
being assessed, and may adjust their answers accordingly, or in other words,
"fake it". I know there are many ways to combat the issues in test design and
statistic analysis, but we took a very different approach. We don't even ask
people to take a test, but instead analyze people's existing social media
data, so as to mitigate some of the problems.

~~~
mswen
I had read far enough to know that you are using what people say via facebook
and twitter and email archives as input signals rather than surveys or other
traditional psychometric instruments. Are all your word -> personality trait
relationships taken from academic research or are you doing something
independent to build out those relationships?

~~~
huahaiy
A lot of them come from published academic research, but some of them come
from our own empirical studies.

------
noqq
Why is this different from Mindreader (IBM program from 1985?)

~~~
agatha_knows
If we are talking about the same piece of software, the MindReader that I know
lets a user to describe him/herself by choosing a bunch of words. It then
synthesizes a report describing your personality traits. In that sense, it
does not really read your mind, instead of putting together the words you
chosen to describe you. Juji on the other hand _automatically_ derives your
traits based on your word use in your own informal communication content. For
example, in MindReader, you have to tell it you are "ambitious" by choosing
the word, while Juji infers whether you are ambitious or not by various word
use patterns even if you have never mentioned the word "ambitious" or its
synonyms.

------
abrown28
apparently I have not written more than 6000 words on facebook. I feel
strangely proud

~~~
huahaiy
Currently we only have access to the Facebook statuses updates. So your
comments and other content are not included.

------
IamNOTaHacker
You know me more than myself! How is it accurate?

~~~
huahaiy
If by "knowing", it means knows how one's traits compare with others, yes, we
can know it better than oneself. Because that's exactly what the science of
psychometrics does, and we are now applying it at a larger scale. Please look
at [http://juji.io/resources](http://juji.io/resources) for a list of
references this project builds on.

~~~
IamNOTaHacker
cool! seems deep research in your app

